
Ask HN: How to conveniently get arXiv updates? - max_
I want to be informed when new content is posted at a directory like;<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;arxiv.org&#x2F;list&#x2F;cs.DC&#x2F;recent<p>Opera Mini automatically created RSS feeds for this.
I however looked for the RSS feed link to use on my PC  in vain.<p>Any suggestions?
======
GFK_of_xmaspast
[https://arxiv.org/help/rss](https://arxiv.org/help/rss)

